# Low on Eau or ONR...?



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm a big fan of the rinseless wash technique.... Well I've done it twice now and am perfecting my technique 

My question is this:

I'm a big Dodo Juice fan so opted for their LoE and really like it (although I cannot compare it to any other rinseless product)

Does anybody have any experience of having used both LoE and ONR? And which do you prefer and why... ? There are lots of mentions on here for ONR but not much said about LoE....

Any thoughts or advice is much appreciated :thumb:

Cheers.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

From memory the reviews of the Dodo cleaner were all positive, I have not used it and still have plenty of ONR to keep me going for a long time, plus I am very happy with it. No idea why the Eau is not talked about much but this should not indicate any problem with the product. Maybe it is just ONR is such a well established shampoo and easier to bring to mind when talking about rinseless washing.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

I have used both, and to be honest i prefer the dodo low on eau.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I have and use both!
I'm a massive fan of most things dodo and really rate Low on eau! But I find ONR on a equal level. So it boils down to cost and the ONR needs less product than Low on eau and works out more Eco. 
I think I prefer the smell of the onr too, but I buy a lot of dodo product and like to support an honest hard working English company so will continue to use Low on eau when I see it going cheap or on offer. Lol. 
Gonz.


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

lowejackson said:


> From memory the reviews of the Dodo cleaner were all positive, I have not used it and still have plenty of ONR to keep me going for a long time, plus I am very happy with it. No idea why the Eau is not talked about much but this should not indicate any problem with the product. Maybe it is just ONR is such a well established shampoo and easier to bring to mind when talking about rinseless washing.


Good point, well put :thumb: I hadn't thought of it that way.

Cheers


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> I have and use both!
> I'm a massive fan of most things dodo and really rate Low on eau! But I find ONR on a equal level. So it boils down to cost and the ONR needs less product than Low on eau and works out more Eco.
> I think I prefer the smell of the onr too, but I buy a lot of dodo product and like to support an honest hard working English company so will continue to use Low on eau when I see it going cheap or on offer. Lol.
> Gonz.


Cheers for the reply Gonz, and I couldn't agree more... I really like the idea of supporting a British company, who are super passionate about what they do and stand for, plus they make great products. (That's not saying other companies aren't passionate about what they do, because they are!)


----------



## SunnyStar (Mar 27, 2011)

Does the Dodo Juice Low on Eau contain any kind of silicon ?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

SunnyStar said:


> Does the Dodo Juice Low on Eau contain any kind of silicon ?


I don't think so, does have gloss enhancing properties tho. 
Gonz.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

SunnyStar said:


> Does the Dodo Juice Low on Eau contain any kind of silicon ?


I would e-mail Dodo-Juice... I believe that LoE has some kind of waterborne polymer content; whether it is silicone or not, is another matter. I do know that no silicone is listed in the MSDS.

Hopefully this helps... :thumb:

- Steampunk


----------

